# The new IWC Spitfire range are stunning



## coltpeacemaker041

Hi guys I see the IWC has a amazing range off pilots watches called the Spitfire line but boy they are expensive as expected, but Im also concidering one to join my IWC big pilots watch! I like the Spitfire chronograph. I'd love to see some IWC watches so show the if you have them!









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

The chronograph is lovely. It is a shame about the faux vintage lume.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

CellestinoHernendes said:


> The chronograph is lovely. It is a shame about the faux vintage lume.


Yeah I can see that I would prefer the green super lume

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa

I think it looks good but don't like the name because no watch could look less like a Spitfire or have less inspiration from a Spitfire. It's like the next one will be called the SR-71 because it has a black dial.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Medusa said:


> I think it looks good but don't like the name because no watch could look less like a Spitfire or have less inspiration from a Spitfire. It's like the next one will be called the SR-71 because it has a black dial.


Lol true there's not much Spitfire insperation regarding the watches looks but I still love the chronograph model.

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

I am still ok w my own spitfire


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

jmanlay said:


> I am still ok w my own spitfire


Give it to me NOW!!! 

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Not sure these are all that "stunning", rather, looks like more of the similar/same--like their simpler dials, such as the UTC--would never consider them for a chrono.


----------



## jeromegz82

My LPP chrono, still my favorite of their pilot line.

Their new range is meh. Nice that the movements are all in-house though.


----------



## Mchu004

I think they're a great addition to their existing collections to offer more choices for everyone; these seem to be very military/vintage/pure tool watch, a bit too much for me, but I do like the 3-hander and its 39mm case.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

jeromegz82 said:


> My LPP chrono, still my favorite of their pilot line.
> 
> Their new range is meh. Nice that the movements are all in-house though.


Wow what a beautiful watch buddy

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Nice to see some lovely chronograph IWC watches. This is the one I'm look at getting and as said I'm glad they have their own in house movement









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

CellestinoHernendes said:


> The chronograph is lovely. It is a shame about the faux vintage lume.


Faux vintage? It's just a color it doesn't appear there is any attempt at vintage.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

I actually like the color that resembles faux patina. It’s a softer, less “in your face” color than white or green, and matches the black dial nicely.

I’m not sure how much the in-house movement will do for this watch. The dial still looks like a 7750 is behind it. And that 7750 was a solid movement. I believe that ETA provided their top movement to IWC and built it to IWC’s specifications.


----------



## obomomomo

Still waiting for an ND version of the basic 3 hand Mark Xxx series


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I agree about the 7750 movement and I've had two watches now using it and they were always reliable and accurate. 

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Agreed as stated above, nothing at all similar to the iconic Spitfire except possible the green strap.


----------



## cmchong77

I'll take the Bronze UTC .. looks great!


----------



## Keaman

I still prefer my old Mark XVI Spitfire.


----------



## Burningstorm

Does anyone have anymore info on the 'in house' movement?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

So how long have the Spitfire watches been around? 

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonnysteen

Great watch


----------



## manofrolex

Burningstorm said:


> Does anyone have anymore info on the 'in house' movement?


The base is a 7750


----------



## paolo83

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Hi guys I see the IWC has a amazing range off pilots watches called the Spitfire line but boy they are expensive as expected, but Im also concidering one to join my IWC big pilots watch! I like the Spitfire chronograph. I'd love to see some IWC watches so show the if you have them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


Wow. That first one is breathtaking! IWC is my dream watch for sure. Hopefully can afford one someday.


----------



## branshew

Burningstorm said:


> Does anyone have anymore info on the 'in house' movement?


3-hander movements are based on the 32000 movement series.

View attachment 13833645


32110 Calibre
IWC-manufactured movement
Automatic, self-winding
72 hours Power Reserve
Frequency 28800.0 vph (4.0 hz)
21 Jewels
Côtes de Genève, perlage


----------



## LodeRunner

Great picture! The Mark XVI spitfire is one of the most underrated (and misunderstood) pilot watches that IWC has ever made. It has a great 3D effect and one of the most visually interesting dials I've ever seen. Wish I still had mine. (Sadly, I didn't sell it, it was stolen.)



Keaman said:


> I still prefer my old Mark XVI Spitfire.
> View attachment 13812341


----------



## LodeRunner

jmanlay said:


> The base is a 7750


I think you're talking about the previous versions of the IWC Pilot chronograph, which used the IWC Calibre 79320 which was based on the Valjoux/ETA 7750.

The SIHH 2019 Spitfire chronograph (three register) versions will not use that movement; according to the specifications, they will use the IWC Calibre 69380, which was the in-house movement that has been used to power the IWC Ingenieur chronograph for a couple of years. The IWC 69000 series is a column wheel chronograph, which many collectors find more desirable than the cam-based approach used in the 7750.









(Source: https://www.iwc.com/us/en/calibre-family/69000.html)

It maintains the same basic three register placement as every other 7750-based chronograph (with a register at 12:00, rather than the Speedmaster layout). But the seconds hand on the new model is placed at the register at 6:00, whereas on the earlier 7750-based models, the second hand was at the register at the 9:00 position.


----------



## manofrolex

Mark.W said:


> I think you're talking about the previous versions of the IWC Pilot chronograph, which used the IWC Calibre 79320 which was based on the Valjoux/ETA 7750.
> 
> The SIHH 2019 Spitfire chronograph (three register) versions will not use that movement; according to the specifications, they will use the IWC Calibre 69380, which was the in-house movement that has been used to power the IWC Ingenieur chronograph for a couple of years. The IWC 69000 series is a column wheel chronograph, which many collectors find more desirable than the cam-based approach used in the 7750.
> 
> View attachment 13835749
> 
> 
> (Source: https://www.iwc.com/us/en/calibre-family/69000.html)
> 
> It maintains the same basic three register placement as every other 7750-based chronograph (with a register at 12:00, rather than the Speedmaster layout). But the seconds hand on the new model is placed at the register at 6:00, whereas on the earlier 7750-based models, the second hand was at the register at the 9:00 position.


IW 69380 is based on the 69370 which is based on the 7750 so while made in house still a derivative of the 7750 even though w column wheel and as a matter of fact you can find 7750 w column wheels out there LJP does it and so does Longines in the L688 all based on the 7750


----------



## gaetano74

The BPPC, especially, is amazing. I am more than curious to discover what kind of patina does the oxidation process leave. It is second in my opinion just to the LE in stainless steel with orange accents.









https://www.horbiter.com/en/iwc-big-pilots-watch-perpetual-calendar-spitfire-bronze-iw503601/


----------



## LodeRunner

To be clear, your original post said it was a 7750 "base," which suggested that IWC gets a 7750 from ETA and then modifies it, which is what I think Longines does to create the L688. I have no doubt that the IWC 69000 series movements share architectural and mechanical similarities with the 7750; I would be surprised if there are none. But from what I've read, those IWC movements are manufactured in-house and, unlike the movements in the previous three-register IWC pilot chronos, do not start their lives as 7750s.



jmanlay said:


> IW 69380 is based on the 69370 which is based on the 7750 so while made in house still a derivative of the 7750 even though w column wheel and as a matter of fact you can find 7750 w column wheels out there LJP does it and so does Longines in the L688 all based on the 7750


----------



## manofrolex

Mark.W said:


> To be clear, your original post said it was a 7750 "base," which suggested that IWC gets a 7750 from ETA and then modifies it, which is what I think Longines does to create the L688. I have no doubt that the IWC 69000 series movements share architectural and mechanical similarities with the 7750; I would be surprised if there are none. But from what I've read, those IWC movements are manufactured in-house and, unlike the movements in the previous three-register IWC pilot chronos, do not start their lives as 7750s.


No doubt they are made at iwc but 
this is where we end up splitting hair because iwc makes the whole movement in house and 50 of them end up as iwc 7750s and 50 of them end up as upgraded 7750s the base is still the same and one could achieve economies of scale that way since the movement isn't one giant blob of metal but a succession of parts that are added on .

I do suspect the 69000 series does not start as a plain Jane 7750 which is then dismantled and upgraded but simply built in house on a 7750 architecture which is most likely why the watch in question is cheaper than for fully developed in house movements and why we still see the thickness of a typical 7750 chrono


----------



## Keaman

Mark.W said:


> Great picture! The Mark XVI spitfire is one of the most underrated (and misunderstood) pilot watches that IWC has ever made. It has a great 3D effect and one of the most visually interesting dials I've ever seen. Wish I still had mine. (Sadly, I didn't sell it, it was stolen.)


Thanks, my Spitfire is one of my true keepers. I bought it 3 years ago, as is with no box/papers simply because I love the design so much and it was a rare opportunity to get one, especially on the bracelet.
Sorry for your loss man, that's terrible :-(


----------



## eonflux

CellestinoHernendes said:


> The chronograph is lovely. It is a shame about the faux vintage lume.


Agree. Would prefer white Lume.

But love that the new in-house movement has a day feature.


----------



## Morgan24

Love the watch and especially the 41 mm. But the height is 15.3 mm, and I am concerned that it is too much!!


----------



## Vlance

They absolutely hit this 39mm out of the park. I think it's pretty much as perfect as it gets for me.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Vlance said:


> They absolutely hit this 39mm out of the park. I think it's pretty much as perfect as it gets for me.


I like everything about it, except that lume.


----------



## Vlance

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I like everything about it, except that lume.


Yea, I know a lot of people aren't a fan of the faux vintage look, but I like the tone and contrast it brings to this watch.


----------



## Vlance

Morgan24 said:


> Love the watch and especially the 41 mm. But the height is 15.3 mm, and I am concerned that it is too much!!
> View attachment 13840035


That is pretty thick for a 41mm.


----------



## jodanjo

new spitfire does look good indeed, i believe theyre releasing in june of this year? was considering picking up the longest flight spitfire <3


----------



## RPF

Still prefer this.


----------



## JFerraro819

Not a fan of the dial but i love the detail on the back


----------



## DonnieD

jodanjo said:


> new spitfire does look good indeed, i believe theyre releasing in june of this year? was considering picking up the longest flight spitfire <3


I was in Miami last weekend at Watches & Wonders and they stated some time in April. I take everything with a grain of salt though.


----------



## Lucien369

I will never understand how IWC dare to use German Luftwaffe hands and dials on “Spitfire”, LPP or Saint Exupery named watches. 

Why not use the RAF Mark 11 style of dial and hands on these ?


----------



## Cybotron

I was actually thinking of trading my 3717 for the 387903 but not sure yet. I find the 3717 a classic.


----------



## kmkato

Here's my 3717 Spitfire with a Peterwatchacc strap. 






View attachment 13926055


----------



## frozenbamboo

The entire lineup is excellent. Especially love the steel time + date & chronograph variants. Fairly priced for what they are. If I let my Tribute to Mark XI go, those will be quick to take its place.


----------



## trebor2

DonnieD said:


> I was in Miami last weekend at Watches & Wonders and they stated some time in April. I take everything with a grain of salt though.


IWC told me the end of April.


----------



## Mayah110

When I was at the boutique they said end of April


----------



## thetony007

them bronze game is just out of this world. I already had my eyes set on the basic bronze the moment I saw them - I keep checking it out online but it's still only contact for reservation. Ugh.


----------



## ctw19

Looks like the steel automatic with the green textile strap is now available to buy on the IWC site. I'm looking forward to seeing one in person and may end up buying it.


----------



## rensupreme

I don't see it available?


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newhorizon

I like the spitfires 3717 generation onwards, and I prefer the regular versions with Classic looks on the models prior to 3717 era, like 3706, Mark V or even the 3713. Especially older models saw change in hands for the spitfire versions.

My spitfires, listed the doppel on sales forum.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## rensupreme

very nice! how are you liking it?


----------



## pipers

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## 1165dvd

Outstanding choice. Looks great. Will you try it on the brown strap?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan

rensupreme said:


> very nice! how are you liking it?


Thanks! Absolutely love it! It looks great on the wrist and is keeping perfect time. You can dress the watch up or down which is always a feature I highly appreciate.


----------



## TAG Fan

1165dvd said:


> Outstanding choice. Looks great. Will you try it on the brown strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I have ordered a different brown leather strap from IWC. I am not the biggest fan of Nato straps even though the stock one is very high quality.


----------



## rensupreme

Good to hear!! Is the rotor on the new in house movement noisy?


----------



## TAG Fan

rensupreme said:


> Good to hear!! Is the rotor on the new in house movement noisy?


Nope! Not at all. It's very silent. The attention to detailing is immaculate and the 'Spitfire' written on the dial sealed it for me when I compared it to the chronograph version. Also my collection is skewed towards IWC so I am slightly biased


----------



## trebor2

TAG Fan said:


> Thanks! I have ordered a different brown leather strap from IWC. I am not the biggest fan of Nato straps even though the stock one is very high quality.


Looking good! Have just placed my order (with brown leather strap). Been a long wait, so glad it's available at last.


----------



## trebor2

My Spitfire landed (sorry) today! Came in a huge box direct from IWC. Beautifully packaged.

View attachment 14147361


----------



## trebor2




----------



## tvlaan

Agreed, they are stunning - this one just arrived today.

My favorite version of the Pilot's Chrono in recent history...


----------



## Seaswirl

Congrats gents. Those new Spitfires look fantastic.


----------



## Cybotron

Anyone get one of these yet?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan

trebor2 said:


> View attachment 14147365
> 
> 
> View attachment 14147369


Congrats! Well done


----------



## TAG Fan

Cybotron said:


> Anyone get one of these yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Saw this one at a launch event. Looked boring to be frank but that is just my opinion. I thought the Top Gun Chrono was a lot more interesting and wore really well.


----------



## SuperOrbital

Are the numerals or only the indices lumed on the 39mm Spitfire model?


----------



## Sergio25

love that they have changed the size ...dont like however that its a solid casback not a see-through! also don't like red SPITFIRE name .. a bit in ur face .. does anybody know if the hands are made out of gold ?


----------



## TAG Fan

SuperOrbital said:


> Are the numerals or only the indices lumed on the 39mm Spitfire model?


Only the indices at 3, 6, 9 and 12


----------



## SuperOrbital

TAG Fan said:


> SuperOrbital said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the numerals or only the indices lumed on the 39mm Spitfire model?
> 
> 
> 
> Only the indices at 3, 6, 9 and 12
Click to expand...

That's what it looked like, but I hoped otherwise. Thank you, friend.


----------



## trebor2

SuperOrbital said:


> Are the numerals or only the indices lumed on the 39mm Spitfire model?


Only the indices, but looks cool in the dark, and works well in low light conditions too.


----------



## trebor2

Sergio25 said:


> love that they have changed the size ...dont like however that its a solid casback not a see-through! also don't like red SPITFIRE name .. a bit in ur face .. does anybody know if the hands are made out of gold ?


The red Spitfire name isn't very noticeable actually.


----------



## quitwhining

Got mine last week after just stopping in the IWC boutique in Beverly Hills and couldn't resist. Here, I took my new friend out to Dodger Stadium.


----------



## ILuvSubs

Congrats! Looks great. I prefer this one over the Mark XVIII, given it has an in-house movement.



trebor2 said:


> View attachment 14147365
> 
> 
> View attachment 14147369


----------



## trebor2

ILuvSubs said:


> Congrats! Looks great. I prefer this one over the Mark XVIII, given it has an in-house movement.


Thanks! I did have the Mark VIII but prefer this for the slightly smaller case which I think fits my 6.75" wrist better. It's nice to have the in-house movement and accuracy is the same as the XVIII, +2 secs per day.


----------



## trebor2

Double post!


----------



## soufiane

Lovely congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILuvSubs

I have a similar sized wrist, so it's good to know that the smaller case of the Spitfire suits it better. Great to hear about the accuracy too. Enjoy it in good health!



trebor2 said:


> Thanks! I did have the Mark VIII but prefer this for the slightly smaller case which I think fits my 6.75" wrist better. It's nice to have the in-house movement and accuracy is the same as the XVIII, +2 secs per day.


----------



## Morgan24

Went to try the new IWC Pilot’s Watch Chronograph Spitfire IW387901 at my local watch dealer. Lovely watch, but looks better on a picture than in real life, lacks impression. Perfect size but as I was afraid of, the height of the watch was way too much. The 41mm in diameter is perfect, but sadly it just makes the thickness at 15,3mm looking very weird on the wrist.


----------



## andycoph

TAG Fan said:


> Saw this one at a launch event. Looked boring to be frank but that is just my opinion. I thought the Top Gun Chrono was a lot more interesting and wore really well.


When was this launched? Mark XVIII on ceramic case?


----------



## trebor2

Very impressed with the accuracy of this movement. After 2 months ownership it now runs at just +1 sec per day!


----------



## carlosimery

Yes! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

I love mine, first IWC - picked it up last weekend.


----------



## wow445

Anyone with the Timezoner yet? Wonder if it looks too busy IRL


----------



## tna23

Does anyone know the lug to lug height of the 3 hander and the chrono?


----------



## trebor2

tna23 said:


> Does anyone know the lug to lug height of the 3 hander and the chrono?


I have the 3 hander. It's 50mm, which is quite long but with the lugs being curved it fits my 6.75" wrist well.


----------



## expLr-2

Keaman said:


> I still prefer my old Mark XVI Spitfire.
> View attachment 13812341


That really is quite a sweet watch.

)


----------



## chriscmerritt

Dan J said:


> I love mine, first IWC - picked it up last weekend.


Beautiful!


----------



## gaurdianarc

Always wanted one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Looking at this and the LPP Pilot Chrono for my next purchase. Does the slightly smaller case of the Spitfire range make a difference in daily use for those of you who have tried both?


----------



## Jpwatches

The new bronze chrono is beautiful. I had a chance to try it on on my AD and it is stunning. Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## higginsd

My problem with these new pilot watches: they are a little bit too small for my wrist. Normally I'm wearing Big Pilots and they fit optimal. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

Not a Spitfire but Top Gun Miramar chronograph. Love it and size is perfect at 44mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nice to see some lovely chronograph IWC watches. This is the one I'm look at getting and as said I'm glad they have their own in house movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


Go for it, you won't be sorry.

multi image uploader


----------



## Cappyab

Just received my new Pilot auto Spitfire today. Looking forward to many years of enjoyment.


----------



## CLMacPherson

The Bronze Spitfire at 41mm= perfection


----------



## jhwarthog

That spitfire Chrono is bae!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

These new spitfires are the best I've ever seen. I never really liked the colours of the older ones, but these are great


----------



## rensupreme

bump


----------



## franco60

I have a 1995 model, but seeing the new one at Tourneau is what inspired me to start the search. Love my tritium, and there is no substitute, but I have no problem with the softer color approach. Aesthetically more appealing whatever one may call it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

I notice that the minute hand jumps a little when pushing in or pulling out the crown on my Spitfire, making it tricky to set the time precisely. Anyone else notice this or is mine faulty?


----------



## tna23

Love the new chrono but suspect it would be too large for my 6.5 inch wrist. Can anyone say from experience how it wears on a smaller wrist?


----------



## jpblackbay

I've been wanting to try on the chrono myself. I've heard it wears larger having a 51.5 lug to lug.


----------



## brianinCA

They look very nice to me, but like most other luxury watch brands these days, too expensive. I'd be happier if all luxury watch brands went back to using ETA movements and reduced the price significantly. Oh well!


----------



## watchbreather2

Wow very nice love the iwc spitfires,definitely a tough choice between them and the big pilot models


----------



## Z'ha'dum

Someday


----------



## EricLam

Nice watch!


----------



## Kirkawall

trebor2 said:


> I notice that the minute hand jumps a little when pushing in or pulling out the crown on my Spitfire, making it tricky to set the time precisely. Anyone else notice this or is mine faulty?


This may be too late to be of use, but I asked my AD this question and they said that the new movement is built to very high tolerances, minimizing the slack found in the previous ETA templates. This extends to the crown and tube -- most noticeably, in the initial stiffness when pulling and then re-seating the crown. Their advice was that this should improve with time (no pun intended) and use. If not, you've got an 8-year warranty, I guess.

My crown is certainly VERY positive in its action, and was initially very stiff, not so much anymore. And the benefits of the movement, from its accuracy to power reserve (75-77 hours regularly for me) and the ridiculous ease of winding make it great pickup IMO. I hope you've sorted out your jumping minute hand.


----------



## Alangep

Does anyone know if there is a bracelet that fits the spitfire chrono, with its 20mm and just the right height, not adapting one of the lower models.


----------



## ugawino

What a gorgeous dial. I will never understand the hatred for "faux" lume. Looks so much nicer on pilot/field watches than mint green lume.


----------



## Kirkawall

ugawino said:


> What a gorgeous dial. I will never understand the hatred for "faux" lume. Looks so much nicer on pilot/field watches than mint green lume.


It is a gorgeous dial, and close to some iconic earlier Marks. The combo of razor-sharp polished hands and the softer lume centres is really striking against the speckled black dial and pillowy font. One of my favourites in the collection, and running at near-atomic time since I bought it.


----------



## jagwap

Alangep said:


> Does anyone know if there is a bracelet that fits the spitfire chrono, with its 20mm and just the right height, not adapting one of the lower models.


I had a boutique try the Mark VXIII bracelet on it, and it does not fit well. it leaves a significant gap by the bezel, presumably in part due to the difference in diameter.


----------



## Alangep

Accuracy

.


----------



## desk jockey

This level of accuracy is insane.


----------



## trebor2

Kirkawall said:


> This may be too late to be of use, but I asked my AD this question and they said that the new movement is built to very high tolerances, minimizing the slack found in the previous ETA templates. This extends to the crown and tube -- most noticeably, in the initial stiffness when pulling and then re-seating the crown. Their advice was that this should improve with time (no pun intended) and use. If not, you've got an 8-year warranty, I guess.
> 
> My crown is certainly VERY positive in its action, and was initially very stiff, not so much anymore. And the benefits of the movement, from its accuracy to power reserve (75-77 hours regularly for me) and the ridiculous ease of winding make it great pickup IMO. I hope you've sorted out your jumping minute hand.


Thanks for your response, glad you're enjoying your Spitfire. I didn't find the crown to be stiff funnily enough and it didn't matter how gentle I was pulling/pushing the crown, the hand would still jump. I see from some owners comments on the Hodinkee website Spitfire review that I wasn't alone with this. IWC attempted to rectify one owners Spitfire and then told him that it was normal for the minute hand to jump, when they returned it to him after a second attempt to prevent it from doing so.
I have now sold the Spitfire (new owner wasn't bothered by jumping hand) and am happy continuing to use my Oris Big Crown Pointer Date with it's Sellita movement that doesn't have a jumping minute hand and is so much easier to set. But lesser accuracy of course! 🙂


----------



## vlpix

i also have a small wrist (16cm) and i am jumping forth and back between chrono or no chrono considering the thickness of the case ( i came across on a good deal for 3 month old chrono with -30% from retail price)


----------



## Kakemonster

I came over this post on instagram the other day. According to user gingin watches the bracelet on the mark xviii will fit the spitfire 3hander perfectly. Looks great in pictures:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGqEi84HrhR/
 Is anyone else able to confirm this?


----------



## jagwap

Kakemonster said:


> I came over this post on instagram the other day. According to user gingin watches the bracelet on the mark xviii will fit the spitfire 3hander perfectly. Looks great in pictures:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGqEi84HrhR/
> Is anyone else able to confirm this?


Can you post a picture? I don't have an instagram account, and I don't want one. I got the boutique to try the Spitfire Chrono, and it doesn't fit.


----------



## Kakemonster

jagwap said:


> Can you post a picture? I don't have an instagram account, and I don't want one. I got the boutique to try the Spitfire Chrono, and it doesn't fit.


Here are some screenshots from gingin watches' account:


----------



## Kirkawall

Kakemonster said:


> Here are some screenshots from gingin watches' account:
> View attachment 15518936
> View attachment 15518939


Wow -- this is great news if true. I sold my old IWC Mk bracelet ages ago but it's one of the very few bracelets that is worth the ridiculous cost in terms of build quality, adjustability and wearing comfort. Will look into placing an order.


----------



## Kakemonster

Kirkawall said:


> Wow -- this is great news if true. I sold my old IWC Mk bracelet ages ago but it's one of the very few bracelets that is worth the ridiculous cost in terms of build quality, adjustability and wearing comfort. Will look into placing an order.


Indeed! It is one of the best bracelets in the business. It would be great if someone could verify this. It looks like a great fit.


----------



## dberg

Yes. I would love to hear somebody from WUS verify this based on their own experience. If this works, it may be a game-changer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

dberg said:


> Yes. I would love to hear somebody from WUS verify this based on their own experience. If this works, it may be a game-changer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I've put in a request with IWC support, and will be heading into my AD to double-check once I hear back. Here's hoping.


----------



## Kakemonster

Kirkawall said:


> Well, I've put in a request with IWC support, and will be heading into my AD to double-check once I hear back. Here's hoping.


Long before I noticed gingin watches' instagram post, I actually enquired IWC support if the mark xviii bracelet would fit the spitfire. Here is the reply I received:

"Thank you for your message and your interest in IWC Schaffhausen.

Further to your request, we are sorry to inform you that steel bracelet is not an option for your Spitfire timepiece.

Indeed, to follow the spirit of this collection, IWC decided to focus only on leather and fabric strap.

Moreover, we do not have any visibility on the future creations and strap changes for this collection.

We trust this information would be helpful, and we remain at your disposal for any further information."

Thus, according IWC support,the bracelet does not fit, but I not convinced by this reply after seeing gingin watches post.


----------



## gball

Kakemonster said:


> Long before I noticed gingin watches' instagram post, I actually enquired IWC support if the mark xviii bracelet would fit the spitfire. Here is the reply I received:
> 
> "Thank you for your message and your interest in IWC Schaffhausen.
> 
> Further to your request, we are sorry to inform you that steel bracelet is not an option for your Spitfire timepiece.
> 
> Indeed, to follow the spirit of this collection, IWC decided to focus only on leather and fabric strap.
> 
> Moreover, we do not have any visibility on the future creations and strap changes for this collection.
> 
> We trust this information would be helpful, and we remain at your disposal for any further information."
> 
> Thus, according IWC support,the bracelet does not fit, but I not convinced by this reply after seeing gingin watches post.


Interesting that they don't specifically say that it won't *fit*, but that it is not an *option*. Seems like careful language meant to keep the two product lines differentiated.


----------



## TicToc22

I confirmed this at a boutique today. The bracelet for the Mark XVIII fits the Spitfire Automatic and they offered to special order it for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCheapo

Kakemonster said:


> Long before I noticed gingin watches' instagram post, I actually enquired IWC support if the mark xviii bracelet would fit the spitfire. Here is the reply I received:
> [...]Further to your request, we are sorry to inform you that steel bracelet is not an option for your Spitfire timepiece.[...]."
> Thus, according IWC support,the bracelet does not fit, but I not convinced by this reply after seeing gingin watches post.


Well, that's actually not what the reply says. Omega is similar, in that at the boutique they can only look up the factory options, but they can't offer an Omega-backed opinion on whether something will fit or not.
Omega (the boutique) will order the strap (or in my case, adjustable clasp + adapter links) for you, though. But for the research on whether it fits they are useless. This is where the internet comes in...


----------



## Kakemonster

TicToc22 said:


> I confirmed this at a boutique today. The bracelet for the Mark XVIII fits the Spitfire Automatic and they offered to special order it for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is excellent news! I think I may order one myself as well! The bracelet is top-notch!


----------



## Kakemonster

TicToc22 said:


> I confirmed this at a boutique today. The bracelet for the Mark XVIII fits the Spitfire Automatic and they offered to special order it for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please share some pictures once your bracelet has arrived


----------



## TicToc22

Wont be ordering until i buy the watch in March...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atone

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nice to see some lovely chronograph IWC watches. This is the one I'm look at getting and as said I'm glad they have their own in house movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


that's a great looking piece


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Ok the IWC is a little out off my price but I was looking at some Fortis watches and boy they look pretty cool to.


----------



## Kakemonster

Fortis makes some great looking watches for sure!


----------



## Alangep

The bracelet of the new pilots fits perfectly on the old spitfire. Demonstrated.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Alangep said:


> The bracelet of the new pilots fits perfectly on the old spitfire. Demonstrated.


Wow, that looks pretty good.


----------



## Time Exposure

Alangep said:


> The bracelet of the new pilots fits perfectly on the old spitfire. Demonstrated.


Better fit than the Mark XVIII bracelet I bought. This one fits the edges right up to the bezel. 
Might have to call the concierge tomorrow to see how much more that bracelet costs than a nice new Sinn watch. Or used Toyota Corolla&#8230;


----------



## david3558

Alangep said:


> The bracelet of the new pilots fits perfectly on the old spitfire. Demonstrated.


Nice, I recently got to try both the "simple" Spitfire and the Chrono one you have shown - is it safe to assume the fitment would be similar to what you have shown here if I end up purchasing the Spitfire (326801)?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Dan J said:


> I love mine, first IWC - picked it up last weekend.


Man that's a nice watch! Do you still wear it?


----------



## dberg

Alangep said:


> The bracelet of the new pilots fits perfectly on the old spitfire. Demonstrated.


So, the question is whether the new bracelet with the quick change system, PCLs and tapering at the clap would fit the 3 hand spitfire. I'm not sure how I feel about the PCLs. When I saw them in person, they did not offend me. But, I don't know that it would match up well with the spitfire. Nevertheless, it would be interesting to know if this is feasible on the 3 hand.


----------



## Kirkawall

dberg said:


> So, the question is whether the new bracelet with the quick change system, PCLs and tapering at the clap would fit the 3 hand spitfire. I'm not sure how I feel about the PCLs. When I saw them in person, they did not offend me. But, I don't know that it would match up well with the spitfire. Nevertheless, it would be interesting to know if this is feasible on the 3 hand.


I brought my Spitfire Auto into the AD for precisely this -- she is double-checking with IWC and will attempt the install sometime this week or next. If it works out, I'll report back with pix.


----------



## dberg

Fantastic. Again, not sure about the PCLs on the bracelet with Spitfire, but it would offer a tapering bracelet that can be changed without a tool. Those are huge pluses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg

@Kirkawall - I spoke with a dealer today who said he put the fully brushed Mark XVIII bracelet on the 3 hand Spitfire. We have seen pics of that in WUS. He said it fit, but was not perfect. Looking forward to hearing about how the new bracelet for the 41 mm chronos fits the 3 hand Spitfire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

dberg said:


> @Kirkawall - I spoke with a dealer today who said he put the fully brushed Mark XVIII bracelet on the 3 hand Spitfire. We have seen pics of that in WUS. He said it fit, but was not perfect. Looking forward to hearing about how the new bracelet for the 41 mm chronos fits the 3 hand Spitfire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for this. I asked about a bracelet option for the Spitfire when I was in my AD a few weeks ago, as I posted here. Below is their reply:

"I just got the information from IWC about your Spitfire 326801 matching metal bracelet. Unfortunately, there isn't an approved corresponding metal bracelet for this watch at this time.That is not to say that future bracelets on upcoming models may not fit the Spitfire, which has been a highly successful model for IWC since its introduction. Please let me know if you need further information on strap options."

Well, there it is. I may yet force the issue next time I'm in, although the AD rep did point out the difference in case curve between the models. Sorry not to be any clearer and will try with the all-brushed once I'm next in the shop.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Photo from the event here in Palo Alto!


----------

